# SI joint injections in office



## StacyGalloway (Mar 21, 2017)

Guidance on SI joint injections would be appreciated.  I have a provider that states SI joint injected and the chooses CPT code 20605 for an intermediate joint.   These are done in a clinic setting so there is no image guidance done.  Per the CPT book if there is no image guidance, then you are to look under trigger point injections.  

Any useful advice would be appreciated.

Stacy, CFPC


----------



## mhstrauss (Mar 21, 2017)

StacyGalloway said:


> Guidance on SI joint injections would be appreciated.  I have a provider that states SI joint injected and the chooses CPT code 20605 for an intermediate joint.   These are done in a clinic setting so there is no image guidance done.  Per the CPT book if there is no image guidance, then you are to look under trigger point injections.
> 
> Any useful advice would be appreciated.
> 
> Stacy, CFPC



The CPT book is correct. There was also guidance in AMA's CPT Assistant about this awhile back. The reasoning is that, without guidance, the provider cannot confirm they are truly in the SI joint. If performed without guidance, the correct code is the trigger point code. I believe there are also a few older threads about this here you can search for.


----------

